# rollbar interchangeability



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

Looking at an early 80s CJ7, was just wondering if it is possible to put in a later model full cage (like the TJs have). I'd like to get a CJ as a backup plow, but I don't think I'd feel safe taking my kids out in it without some better protection than a CJ rollbar.

Anyone know what year the yj went to full cage from CJ style cage? Maybe I should just look for a YJ, if the cages can't be swapped.

I know there must be a ton of aftermarket cages, but I thought a used YJ or TJ cage would be cheaper. If I do get another Jeep it's going to be a LOW-buck project.


----------



## cj5fun (Jan 19, 2009)

I couldn't say for sure but you will probably have to make some mods. The yj frame is wider th en the early cjs. You planning on rolling over?


----------



## cocco78 (Dec 12, 2003)

I want to say the YJ didn't go to the full roll bar til like 91 but i'm not for sure on that. YJ and CJ tubs are pretty close so they might change but I doubt it. Alot of people swap YJ tubs onto CJ frames though so that might be an option as well. You'd probably just be better off going with some sort of aftermarket kit, or getting a fab shop to make some additions to the roll cage to meet your criteria... But no roll cage will do any good at all attached to a rusty body, tie it into the frame.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

I don't think anyone plans on rolling over, but I am aware that certain design factors make a CJ more susceptible to rollover than, say, a Suburban. I had a 2000 TJ and I felt pretty confident that the rollcage was well-designed to protect my kids in the backseat in the event of a rollover. Not to mention the improvements in steering and suspension. I really wouldn't want to test the backseat protection of a CJ with my kids.

The CJ in question is in really outstanding condition, body and frame-wise, it's cheap because of mechanical issues.

Fabbing up or buying an aftermarket cage kit would probably push it out of reach of my budget. I just thought if I could score a junk later model YJ and salvage the cage I could do it myself on the cheap. Thought somebody would have tried it before.

Thanks for the responses.


----------



## fine79 (Jan 6, 2009)

A rust free CJ in snow country??

I think they should interchange.. I think they transitioned from the CJ style over a couple of model years. The earliest only had the forward bars (just bolted the the windshield frame corners). Then they went to the extended rear protection.



When they flip, the hood's touching the ground, so the back seat is way up in the air


----------

